# Telekonverter, sinnvoll oder eher sinnlos?



## shenmuefreak (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Bin gestern zufällig bei Ebay auf einen "Telekonverter x2" gestoßen. wie sinnvoll sind solche Konverter? Kann mir vorstellen das die Qualität darunter leidet.

mfg


----------



## Sprint (14. Januar 2011)

Natürlich sind weitere Linsen der Qualität nicht förderlich, aber der Unterschied zu einem echten Objektiv mit entsprechender Brennweite ist nicht so gravierend. Telekonverter sind vor allem dann sinnvoll, wenn man lange Brennweiten nur selten benötigt und man nicht unbedingt Action Fotos macht. Wenn das eingesetzte Objektiv nicht sehr lichtstark ist, kann es nämlich sein, daß der Autofokus nicht mehr funktioniert und von Hand scharf gestellt werden muß. Der andere Vorteil ist, daß man den Konverter mit fast jedem Objektiv kombinieren kann. Insgesamt also deutlich günstiger als eine entsprechende Objektivsammlung.
Ich habe das letzte mal einen Konverter bei einer Sonnenfinsternis eingesetzt. Mit einem 300 mm Objektiv und dem 1.6 Cropfaktor kam ich so auf fast 1 m Brennweite. Das mit einem 600 mm Objektiv zu machen, sprengt wohl den Geldbeutel der meisten Amateure.


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2011)

Telekonverter sind vor Allem eine preiswerte Möglichkeit, hohe Brennweiten zu erreichen. Und die Qualität in Pixelpeeper-Maßstäben leidet schon sichtbar - mehr als jene native Brennweite zu besitzen. Nur da liegt das problem  Die Finanzen.. Nehmen wir mal ein EF 70-200mm f/2.8 an einem Canon Extender 2x. Gesamtpreis etwa ~1500Eur. Im Einsatz sind das praktisch bis zu 400mm (bzw. äquivalente 640mm am Crop) bei 2 Blenden Verlust, also f/5.6 - ein Viertel der Lichtstärke des Objektivs. Ein EF 400mm f/5.6 kostet als echtes Objektiv knapp 1300Eur und wird mit Sicherheit das schärfere Bild rauswerfen. (Ganz zu schweigen vom 400mm f/2.8, welches ~5800Eur kostet) Und wenn man noch die Lichtstärke braucht, ist ein Telekonverter einfach keine sinnvolle Entscheidung - ABER für manche Situationen eine passable Lösung. Im letzten Sommer zB hätte ich mich auf der ILA damit sehr wohl anfreunden können, wo ich mit 300mm und f/8 rumgeknippst habe. Näher wäre schöner gewesen..

Links:
Kenko 1,4 - http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=352817&highlight=extender
Canon 2x - http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=384337&highlight=extender

Wenn man da in den Threads stöbert, sieht man schauderliche und auch wunderliche Beispiele..

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Januar 2011)

... und nein, das DSLR-Forum macht keinen Spaß, weil man Bilder nur als registrierter User sehen kann.
Ein Forum, in dem es im Wesentlichen um Bilder geht. Irgendwie geradezu absurd, oder?


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2011)

Ich find 's ok. Nicht, dass man sich bei psd-tuts nicht auch anmelden müsste für psd-tuts  

mfg chmee


----------



## Decreator (6. Februar 2011)

ist ne preiswerte Möglichkeit auf die Schnelle auf ne gute brennweite zu kommen
aber man sollte sich klarmachen dass das auf Kosten der qualität geht und das ordentlch.

Aber für Landschaftsuafnahmen / starre objekte bei Tag kann man damit arbeiten


----------

